# Diatomaceous earth- Anyone use it??



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

My mom is on a dog board and they are discussing diatomaceous earth. Someone mentioned it didn't work in goats and I was curios to see what TGS posters had to say about it. My mom and I are currently reading on the internet about it and see that others are having good results with it. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I use it everywhere... dogs, chicken pens, goat houses, cats. I use it for the drying effect and it gets rid of odors.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I use it.... I always sprinkle it into new bedding, add some to their grain and ALWAYS cover the manure piles after clean up with it...especially in the summer.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I use it, and it works well for me and my goats. I give it internally for worms, and externally for any parasites. It's pretty dependable in my book.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have recently purchased some to sprinkle on the poo and in the bedding. I have decided to keep it in my buck house (sprinkled around of course) I think the idea behind it would cause it to work very well. I am hesitant to use it internally though--but that is just me from what I have heard many people use it interally and it does well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use it too.... works well here .... :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I use it also, for internal and external parasites.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I never found it to do anything so i stopped useing it. Still have a big bag sitting around somewhere....


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never used it, but my Biology professor told us that she uses it every year in her yard a few days before the 4th of July. By doing this her friends and family can come over to enjoy the 4th, but don't leave with ticks and chiggers.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I have used DE for the horses and the dogs. I plan on trying it for the goats as soon as they go back on grain. My sheet says to give 2% of their grain ration. It has worked well for the dogs and horses. Since the gaots have a 4 chamber stomach, I am hoping it works for them too. May make a difference, but I know of people who have used it on cattle, so we shall see!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I have never fed it, but I use it for all my stalls and dust everyone a few times a year just for fun. 
If I actually See lice I lose my mind and the poor animal has to be shaved, scrubbed, and bathed Right then. 
So I just dust and it keeps the peace much better.


----------

